# Fremont White Bass



## LJACKSON36 (Jan 4, 2006)

Hey Guys, I am going to try and make it up to Fremont this weekend and do some white bass fishing. I am not looking for anyones honeyhole. But i was wondering where it would be good to go in the area to catch some white bass and help my GF catch some as well since she is just getting into the sport of fishing and i want her to enjoy it as much as i do. any information would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## tcfootball61 (Mar 14, 2007)

Try up river of hayes, I am sure you will see all the people, also if you try on the east side right under the hayes bridge I saw a group pull out alot of nice ones with a bobber and minnow.


----------



## LJACKSON36 (Jan 4, 2006)

Hey TC, thanks for the info i will be sure to take those spots into consideration when i get up there. like i said i just want to put my GF on some fish and i know one of the ways that i got hooked on fishing was by being taking to Eastlake in the early 80's and catching white bass so fast and so many that i would have to take a break to let my arm rest . Once again i would like to say thanks!!!!!!


----------



## patsheart (Feb 24, 2007)

I'm taking the family up this weekend as well, (a 3 hour tour just for the drive) and I hope to have some FUN. I'll post a report while up there.


----------



## PhotoGuy513 (May 29, 2005)

hey Pat, wheres your report??


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

Just got back.
We caught over 100 fish. 100 white bass sheep head,shad, and small mouth.
Our shoulders and arms are tired.


----------



## BarrelRoll (Jan 19, 2008)

Where in Fremont do you guys go? I was up there Friday morning and we prolly saw around 10 fish caught all day. we were down by the railroad tressel and then went down behind the sugar factory. was kinda disappointing wasting the trip there for nothing....


----------



## BarnSF (May 25, 2008)

Got back from Fremont Sat afternoon.
Had to buy another cooler.
Jigs & twistertails fished slowly.
Up by the golf course.


----------



## Slogdog (May 15, 2008)

Any reports on Fremont? We tore them up last weekend but it seems like it is almost over. Is this weekend still going to catch a stringer?


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Just got back from Fremont. Got 1 cooler but took me all day. Best times to fish are EARLY morning and in the evening. The bite in between is slow.

I got there at 8 and got in 1hour of the morning bite. They shut off at like 9:30. I threw jigs and spinners. The between time they only hit inline spinners for me. I stuck with that the rest of the time til I left. Guys using small jigs seemed to do fairly well. Seems like the jig guys were tipping them with minnows though.

Today was possibly my last trip so I made it worth it. I released a lot of fish and kept only the bigger ones. Did manage to get a few 14"+.

Was a great day to be out.

Forgot to add that I waded up and down White St. and the railroad bridge area. Best was up by the railroad bridge for me.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

We went yeasterday eve

Pulled 20 or so very slow

Ppl with minnows were getting them say 25 fph


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I stopped at fremont on the way home and I didn't see a fish caught. That was mid-day and the only person I spoke to said he only had one.


----------



## patsheart (Feb 24, 2007)

PhotoGuy513 said:


> hey Pat, wheres your report??


Went up and had a ball, my oldest sons did better wading but shore fishing was nothing to laugh at. Hope to get them closer to the big pond later in the year.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

I heard they did turn on yesterday


----------



## smelliebvr (May 11, 2008)

I might try to go up there later today or tomorrow if weather is better.

How is the water level with all the rain, is it decent to fish? This would be my first time fishing in fremont and not trying to get anyones speical spot but any good areas to fish from the bank.

normally with going to a new place I try to feel it out and move if I have no luck, but I have heard nothing but good things about fremont and would like my first trip to be successful.

thanks


----------



## smelliebvr (May 11, 2008)

went out to fremont today, not really a great idea with almost 100 degree temps.

Water was quick and muddy, fished by the sugar plant with minnows and night crawlers because jigs and rooster tails and everything else we tried was without success. For the first few hours caught nothing but sheephead.

around 4ish i got a tiny small mouth and my roommate got a small white bass. after that we had about an hour of nothing but cats on the line and ended the day around 6ish sunburn and sweated out.


----------

